# Stainless Whirley Pop



## squirge (Mar 7, 2014)

Just roasted my first batch in an imitation Whirley Pop I bought off Amazon. Pleased with the results (much less tiring than shaking the wok!) but it doesn't feel very sturdy, don't expect it to last long.

Has anyone used the all stainless Whirley Pop available from them in the States? If so, is it worth £70 or so delivered?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

One of these?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Original-Whirley-Stovetop-Popcorn-Popper/dp/B000FA74SQ


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> One of these?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Original-Whirley-Stovetop-Popcorn-Popper/dp/B000FA74SQ


Love the product blurb 'patented hand crank technology' - does that mean you turn the handle ......with your *hand*???


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Love the product blurb 'patented hand crank technology' - does that mean you turn the handle ......with your *hand*???


Nah thats just daft!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Anyhoo, To the OP, you should post some pics of your roast up.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Love the product blurb 'patented hand crank technology' - does that mean you turn the handle ......with your *hand*???


Can they patent hand cranking? I should of got in there earlier - I've been doing it since I was a teenager


----------



## squirge (Mar 7, 2014)

The appliance of science eh. I personally don't think you need to crank as fast as some of the videos I've seen suggest. I think a nice steady "Nelly the elephant" rhythm is probably enough. That said, if you're worried about RSI, it would be quite simple to rig it up to a drill or other such power tool to crank it for you.

Froggystyle, yes that's the sort of thing but mine's a sightly cheaper version. What I think I should of got is this: http://www.whirleypopshop.com/24003ds.html

I could post pics (I think), but there's only a couple of shots worth left. I might knock another batch out before I go to bed.


----------

